# Paintball CO2 tank regulator



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone know where to purchase online a paintball CO2 regulator?

Will any of these regulators fit a paintball CO2 tank?

http://www.aquariumhk.net/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=115_135

Thanks


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

It should fit fine if it's made for the paintball tank. But try checking out http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...5582-fs-new-paintball-co2-setup-complete.html

He sells the Paintball regulators for really cheap and they work well. It's just the adjusting thats a pain but he is really helpful when you have any questions.

-Thai


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-paintball-co2-starter-kit-related-stuff.html

im selling mine with an nsa valve and diffuser and two empty tanks. only thing i dont have any more of is hose.


----------



## boognishmofo (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheap paintball supplies can be found here http://www.pbnation.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143


----------

